# Toronto Raptors salary grid & draft pick information 2007...



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Salary Grid*











*Projected Line-up*

Ford, Calderon
Parker, Delfino, Dixon
Kapono, Graham
Bosh, Garbajosa
Bargnani, Nesterovic, Humphries

IR: Jackson, Baston, Martin


*Draft Pick Info*

- Toronto owns the rights to Roko Ukic;
- Toronto owns the rights to Giorgos Printezis;

- Toronto owes a 2008 second round draft selection to San Antonio (Giorgos Printezis trade);
- New Orleans owes Toronto its 2009 second round draft selection (Aaron Williams trade);
- Toronto owes a 2009 and a 2011 second round draft selection to Detroit (Carlos Delfino trade).


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

well done.

from the looks of it, we will be seeing a VERY different supporting cast after this coming season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Updated following Delfino trade.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^ Nice Work


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll add Kapono's salary when we get some more concrete information.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Speedy - whats the Jamario Moon contract situation? Did he not get the same deal as Luke Jackson?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> Speedy - whats the Jamario Moon contract situation? Did he not get the same deal as Luke Jackson?


Non-guaranteed, so if he makes it past training camp it'll be included.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

a few things:

-our swingman depth is going to take a huge dip next year unless something can be addressed.
-Humphries is signed on for another 3 years but terms of the contract has yet to be disclosed for some reason
-Moon's contactual status has been disclosed yet but it's safe to assume it's the same as jackson + 1 more year?


----------

